# Im new to goats and all...sooooo....



## Duck&GooseXing (Apr 22, 2011)

why are people posting pictures of their goats hind ends? are you able to tell if they are pregnant by looking at them or something? someone please explain?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

4HorsesAndAMinnie said:
			
		

> why are people posting pictures of their goats hind ends? are you able to tell if they are pregnant by looking at them or something? someone please explain?


I believe you are referring to the pooch pics..? 
Here is how to tell if your doe is bred or not:
*Doe that has been Bred*






*Doe that is Open*




*Images courtesy of *Chickenfever* 's thread found here


----------



## elevan (Apr 22, 2011)

If the pic is also showing an udder it may be that they want help figuring out when a doe is due to kid...how close she is...


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 23, 2011)

Kinda scary what you spend your days looking at when you really get "into goats" ain't it?  never thought I'd spend so many hours chasing the rear end of a goat (or anything really) with a camera in my whole life as I have the last few months! It's kinda fun though...wouldn't trade anything in the world for it!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

GrowURown said:
			
		

> Kinda scary what you spend your days looking at when you really get "into goats" ain't it?  never thought I'd spend so many hours chasing the rear end of a goat (or anything really) with a camera in my whole life as I have the last few months! It's kinda fun though...wouldn't trade anything in the world for it!


  

and oh yeah, X's 2!


----------



## sunfisher (Apr 23, 2011)

It is kinda scary...I find myself checking my computer  looking at all your goats rear ends everyday... but I'm learning a lot!


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 24, 2011)

When I first took rear end pictures of Malina I felt like I was violating her, and then my oldest daughter said Ha Malina is a Porn star now...


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Apr 24, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> When I first took rear end pictures of Malina I felt like I was violating her, and then my oldest daughter said Ha Malina is a Porn star now...


----------

